# Used Equipment



## HarpAggie2001 (Jan 2, 2016)

I breifly scanned this forum, and didn't find a "used equipment / classified" section. Anyone have any recommendations on where to find some used gear. Stocking up on new gear gave me some sticker shock. Being out of country, I'll need to plan ahead, so buying a little at a time isn't Really an option. 

Thanks for any insight!

Interested in:
- airline approved metal crate
- bite sleeves
- leg sleeves
- scratch pants 
- harness(es)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

try craigs list or just on online search


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Trading Post -> Non-Commercial Trades and Sales - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/613479151997427/


----------



## HarpAggie2001 (Jan 2, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------

